
We should have an email for each website - cexilevuanh
https://medium.com/@nguyenkims/we-should-have-an-email-for-each-website-2631e6144e60
======
Tomte
> But she cannot go to gmail or outlook to create hundreds of accounts

Too bad the author doesn't know about plus addresses. That's infinite aliases
without setting anything up per web site.

~~~
cynix
Surely a spammer would just strip out the plus part?

It’d be more useful if Gmail could generate entirely random aliases, so the
real address is not revealed.

~~~
thrwaway69
Fastmail and other paid options lets you do that.

